# Thoughts on S&W 1911's



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I thinking about the smith 1911 but have not heard much talk about them on this board. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I were to buy another 1911, I think I would buy a S&W. I had a Springfield TRP earlier this year, and I really wasn't that impressed w/ it compared to prev 1911s I have had. Then, when Tripp Research messed it up, I totally got fed up w/ it.

Anyway, at the time, it was a toss up between the TRP and a S&W. I did a lot of research on them - and while soemone, someplace will always have a neg comment. I saw the fewest complaints and the most happy comments on the S&W compared to some of the other competing brands.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I respect you advice shipwreck and will go that way. I just didn't see a lot of comments on them on the board. My favorite dealer told me there the best for the money. He told me he would get them for me at 200 off msrp from the S&W site.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, undoubtedly, U will get some follow up advice pushing you towards Kimber, Springfield and/or Colt. 

I liked the SW1911 DK model the best (the cheaper vsion) - I could have ordered it for $899. It has pretty much all U want, including a magwell. 
All black sights aren't my thing, but I figured that I would get a fiber optic sight put on the front, had I bought the gun. I love 2 tone guns too.

Anyway, post up a pic of whatever U get. S&W service is also known to be VERY good, if you do have a problem.

Now, I kind of wish I had gotten that at the time.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

If I were in the 1911 market I would be buying an S&W.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have heard nothing but good things about them. I have owned a few S&W handguns and have liked every one of them so I believe their 1911's will be just as good if not better.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Ok, someone here needs to go buy one soon and post some photos :supz: :supz: :supz:


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

they look like well made guns.ive owned 3 1991 colts and still have a delta elite and a gov model in 38 super.when im looking to pick up a 1911 colt is what comes to mind.i do have one kimber and thats because the ultra carry was about 130 bucks cheaper than the defender at the time,that was enough of a price difference.both guns were more than o.k to buy!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree with the group. I think if I was buying a 1911 right now it would be a S & W.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I'll rain on the S&W I have seen several complaints about the plunger tube coming loose or breaking off. I also not sure if a true 1911 as far as aftermarket parts go. Of Course I only buy Colt since I consider them true 1911's not Kimber springer S&W ect. just my 02


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen some comments about the plunger tube. BUt, that still wouldn't keep me from buying one. Hell, look at all the neg comments about Kimbers.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*1911 Smith Owner..*

:-D I got a 1911 S&W Model #108282. It is box stock. I have shot evrything but the kitchen sink through it and it has never failed to fire and eject. I got some where near 2000 rounds through it. I bought one Chip McCormick clip to try in it last week and it worked perfect. Maybe I got a rare one, but I don't think so as there sure is a lot of the guys down at the range showing up with them. I reload about 90% of my ammo and it swallows them like it's going out of style. The only auto we had around here for more than 25 years was my wifes little Mauser. It was the only automatic that I been around that didn't jam after 4 shots. I am a wheel gun man but that Smith has me thinking I might get just one more. :idea:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Only one reason I wont buy a SW 1911,the external extractor.I haven't heard anything bad about them "I" just dont like the looks of a 1911 with an EE. :roll:


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

SW 1911 is a good gun. only beef i had with this piece was that it did not have any crown on the barrel.

although it is slightly different than the traditional 1911s, with its EE and FP safety, the after market parts worked just fine:

this pistol has most of its MIMs parts removed:

C and S 4.5lb trigger kit (sear, disconnect, leaf spring, main spring, hammer)
STI modular trigger
CM one piece magwell, dehorned by the smith
WC slide stop, thumb safety, FP block
EGW waffer styly bushing, fitted and cut to match the slide profile
Bushing length cut, Re-crwoned stock barrel with new link
serration removed














































The way it used to look:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hers & His*

How about 2. One is my wifes. The all stainless steel 5" # 108282 S&W. Mine is the scandium frame steel slide 41/4" PD #108283 S&W. These's are two of the finest pistols I ever shot in my life and I am two days older than baseball. We bought hers used and it has never failed to fire or eject. Mine is brand new and I had one stove pipe in 250 rounds.:smt071


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of SW1911s that I de-enhanced..

As to interchangability, I bought one of the first SW1911s, and I completely disassembeled it and reassembled it using USGI parts.

THE PARTS FIT AND WORKED JUST FINE. I put over 4,000 round through it with ZERO malfunctions!!!!!!

As to external extractors, I have been working with and on 1911s for 50 years and I have changed many an internal extractor for broken tips..


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I think S&W makes a damn fine 1911, especially for the money. They are well made, accurate and mine has been very reliable. Mine is a Scandium Commander that I bobtailed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, that looks kewl


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Here's One*

Here's a 1911 S&W 45, SKU#108283,Scandium PD 41/4" barrel. It's a fine shooting gun. I just got it last weekend. I put over 200 rds through it and I had one stove pipe. I think that might have been my fault, not sure. Wifes got a SS-5"barrel and it has shot everything that we put in it. It has never failed to fire or eject. :mrgreen:


----------



## pherharris (Jul 16, 2006)

I have had my S&W1911 since January. I have put close 5000 rounds through it and have not had one malfuction. As far as accuracy goes it is better than a Kimber CTII and a Springfield TRP that my friend just bought. It is a great gun. I am planning on buying a second one in August


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my sc. I've had it about 6 months and put several hundred rounds made up of 5 different brands and bullet types. It has run flawlessly. It is without the best gun I've ever had. I think the SW1911 is about the best gun out of the box that you can buy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> Here's my sc. I've had it about 6 months and put several hundred rounds made up of 5 different brands and bullet types. It has run flawlessly. It is without the best gun I've ever had. I think the SW1911 is about the best gun out of the box that you can buy.


Now that U have had it a while - do U see any wear on the feedramp? I prev had an aluminum framed Kimber, and it showed some visible wear in just 200-400 rounds...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

That is something I have been curious about,is scandium an ALUMINUM alloy? I never heard of it till the S&W pistols? I was under the impression it was a harder metal alloy but lighter(like titanium ,but not) or mebbe its made from unobtanium?:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is my understanding that it is essentially an alluminum frame with a tiny, tiny amount of scandium mixed in. It doesn't have very much scandium in it, and it's not a solid scandium frame.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I have read and read and read and read some more, about the S&W 1911's and the comments on multiple forums are overwhelmingly positive, save for a rare "don't care for the looks of the external extractor" comment. Yesterday I put down a deposit on an almost brand new Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail .45 because of equally positive comments and the very reasonable price that was offered to me. However, I WILL have a S&W 1911...just like the old Brook Benton song, "It's Just A Matter Of Time". After a lot of research and reading it sounds like those two pistols are among the most underrated on the market. And speaking of underrated the 3 S&W TSW's (I know, they're not 1911's) deserve a good hard look too.:smt068 

Tom


----------

